# My neighbour at the cottage....



## amanda1959 (Mar 29, 2010)

fishes in her bikini standing at the bow of her fishing boat while my husband is working on our shoreline! WTF? why would she do this even when she sees me standing by my husband? is she trying to piss me off or seduce my husband. Maybe they have been together who knows?
I feel like a fool....yet again


----------



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Tell your husband to take his clothes off and put on a speedo. I can guarantee she will make herself disappear.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

Damn girl. Lighten up. Maybe shes trying to get a tan. Maybe she wants to get his attention or yours. Everybody likes attention. It doesnt mean its a problem. Is she hotter than you? 

My wife and I go to the beach and see hotties everywhere. No harm in that. There are beautiful people everywhere. We always have hot sex after we are out among hotness.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

amanda1959 said:


> fishes in her bikini standing at the bow of her fishing boat while my husband is working on our shoreline! WTF? why would she do this even when she sees me standing by my husband? is she trying to piss me off or seduce my husband. Maybe they have been together who knows?
> I feel like a fool....yet again


Some women do so love the attention. I wonder if she would be doing that if your hubby was not there.


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Is she overweight?


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

amanda1959 said:


> fishes in her bikini standing at the bow of her fishing boat while my husband is working on our shoreline! WTF? why would she do this even when she sees me standing by my husband? is she trying to piss me off or seduce my husband. Maybe they have been together who knows?
> I feel like a fool....yet again


*Its all in your head. *


Your completely over thinking the situation. She is on a boat and fishing. The fact she is wearing a bikini is irrelevant, many women fish in bikinis, and its not purely for attention.

Woman in bikini is probably thinking, "Im on the lake, Im fishing, and getting a tan, awesome day... Geeze, I wish those two on the shoreline would leave so I can take off my top and get rid of these tanlines.

As opposed to asking if she is overweight, Id ask you that? How is your esteem? I dont mean to sound rude, and apologize if I come off that way, but unless there is more to the story, bottom line: dont fret. It has nothing to do with you or your husband.


----------



## NoIssues (Oct 9, 2011)

SockPuppet said:


> *Its all in your head. *
> 
> 
> Your completely over thinking the situation. She is on a boat and fishing. The fact she is wearing a bikini is irrelevant, many women fish in bikinis, and its not purely for attention.
> ...


:iagree: :smthumbup:


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Which lake is this at btw? hehe, sorry I had to throw that in there.


----------

